#  > Geral >  > Certificação >  >  Calculo de esforço mecanico

## afneris

Bom dia, alguém conhece alguma planilha que realize os cálculos de esforço mecânico de cabos metálicos e fibra óptica? Se conhece, pode disponibilizar?

----------


## TreiscBr

Vi esta planilha de cálculos de esforço mecânico, não aglutina determinados fatores, assim digamos que é um cálculo simples, não é algo que irá te conferir um bom resultado, a priori, é um resultado, mas não mede vida útil e fatores de forças solicitantes nas ordens de grandezas, em função de como são instaladas.

Se tiver a especificação técnica do cabo, ajuda bem.

Já de cabos de fibras óticas, depende do tipo de fibra, conheci fabricantes de fibras, assim vai o cálculo em função de como é o fio, que material é utilizado, assim este cálculo é um pouco mais acentuado.

Mais informações e/ou de outros serviços, produtos, obras no meu portal https://treisc.eng.br aonde tem contato, fotos e informações em geral.

Autor de projeto de torre autoportante com 24 metros de altura, com chapa dobrada e bem reforçada, até tenho fotos de uma similar, porém de operadora de grande porte, muito rígida, muito espessa seus perfis metálicos, já a minha mais para pequenos provedores, uma torre mais eclética, mais em conta e com durabilidade bem grande (vida útil), em função de minha orientação de como fabricar (usinar os perfis metálicos: dobragem de chapa, corte de perfis, furação com gabarito, soldagens, etc.). Se alguém desejar partir do zero, é o que tenho feito, já fiquei um ano todo com um gaúcho, e ele construiu uma torre estaiada perfeita, todos os dias nos falávamos por celular, até chegar a torre ficar exata, para a finalidade que ele desejou deste o começo.

----------

